# Certified Pre-Owned Iron.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/machinery-insider/shopping-certified-pre-owned-programs


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

CPO comes to tractors.....interesting There's a glut of those sized machines.....folks can't afford to have them and they can't afford not to have them.....


----------

